# A Cloudy Spring Evening on the Rails...



## PennsyPride94 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Guest (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for posting the excellent video.


----------



## PennsyPride94 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's a sa-weet train!!

I see mine is not the only area with dandelion problems!!!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you for posting the video. Excellent quality. My favorite scene is at the end of the video on the slight upgrade with the engine chugging away and the airplane flyby. Strasburg is on my bucket list. Beautiful countryside. We will get there soon.


----------



## PennsyPride94 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks! Even though I go to Strasburg frequently it really never gets old for me. Be sure to stop by!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Penny, I will message you when we go. I enjoy meeting members...


----------

